# Flounder pigged out



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Upon catching this nice one Monday my lure was totally swallowed. When I cleaned the fish to retrieve my lure the flounder has at least 5 mud minnows in it's belly too. This red and white shrimp is my automatic flounder lure


----------

